# Longines Zulu Spirit green bezel



## jaycwb

Hi all,

1st pleasure in 2022 to celebrate my passage into my forties

I was looking for a GMT and I had a big crush on the new Longines Zulu Time green bezel since its presentation 1 week ago.

I had the opportunity to try it today. Excellent manufacturing quality, I find it very pleasant to wear with the steel bracelet. I ordered for the leather bracelet, I appreciate the quick adjustment system (which is not available on the steel bracelet, who knows why?)

Coup de coeur t confirmed and return home with the beauty.

Here are some photos.

The watch is sold with its standard box at Longines in wood, very classy










I pass quickly on the spec, but it's solid. COSC certification, 5-year warranty, rapid push-button system on the steel bracelet, true GMT below the 3k€ mark. Well done Longines!










Not easy to take photos that are faithful to reality




































The perfectly aligned caseback










In terms of goodies, I was particularly spoiled: an umbrella (the one from Longines is of excellent quality), the Spirit marmot, the book The Pioneer Spirit Lives On, a travel bag

























































And without forgetting customer service that is always of high quality at Longines !


----------



## RG2107

That's a very nice looking watch indeed. Congrats!


----------



## masbret

Big Congrats! 
I think Longines hit it out of the park with this model. I was hoping to be able to try one on last week in Orlando, but none of the ADs had one. 
I look forward to seeing it in the metal. 
Keep the pictures coming!

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btmellberg

Fantastic looking watch !


----------



## Burntouttrader

Beautiful!


----------



## DanTSX

Very nice. Congrats. I almost bought one the other day in NY, but ended up buying a Grand Seiko instead.

The things that stood out for me the most with the longines was the beautiful crystal shape, the very sharp case lines, and the less lengthy lugs. It was a compelling package, and I’d have the choice of colors. But the slimmer GS with it’s perfect polishing won me over. For now. 

The Spirit Zulu is still very high on my list for future buys.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## greedy

Suits you well.
Congratulations on your age milestone and accompanying watch!


----------



## JMVNYC

jaycwb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1st pleasure in 2022 to celebrate my passage into my forties
> 
> I was looking for a GMT and I had a big crush on the new Longines Zulu Time green bezel since its presentation 1 week ago.
> 
> I had the opportunity to try it today. Excellent manufacturing quality, I find it very pleasant to wear with the steel bracelet. I ordered for the leather bracelet, I appreciate the quick adjustment system (which is not available on the steel bracelet, who knows why?)
> 
> Coup de coeur t confirmed and return home with the beauty.
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> The watch is sold with its standard box at Longines in wood, very classy
> View attachment 16538070
> 
> 
> 
> I pass quickly on the spec, but it's solid. COSC certification, 5-year warranty, rapid push-button system on the steel bracelet, true GMT below the 3k€ mark. Well done Longines!
> View attachment 16538072
> 
> 
> 
> Not easy to take photos that are faithful to reality
> View attachment 16538077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538075
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538076
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538074
> 
> 
> The perfectly aligned caseback
> View attachment 16538079
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of goodies, I was particularly spoiled: an umbrella (the one from Longines is of excellent quality), the Spirit marmot, the book The Pioneer Spirit Lives On, a travel bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538083
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538082
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538086
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538085
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538087
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538088
> 
> 
> And without forgetting customer service that is always of high quality at Longines !


Ugh. I’m putting my Tudor gmt up for sale to get this. Did I see it right the lime is blue?! I don’t know why more watches don’t have that. The st definitely is the final tick I needed to make up my mind if that’s the case.

great choice.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Very nice and congrats on your Spirit GMT — it looks stunning. Plus, congrats on your SWAG as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Timeflys

Nice buy! Another fan of this watch. It checks all the boxes for me. Really nice to see an Aviator themed, jumping hour hand GMT that is beautifully done.
Might be in the minority, but most dive watch's don't do it for me.


----------



## SammyD84

Amazing looking watch and the extra accessories are just icing on the cake.


----------



## Jack1775

That looks really outstanding; love that lume shot too. 

Congratulations, enjoy it!


----------



## Budman2k

Very nice!! Can't wait to see on at my local AD. Nice addition of all the goodies!!

Enjoy!
Budman


----------



## fish70

When done right green and gold look amazing. Longines got it right. That is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## jaycwb

Thanks you all 



JMVNYC said:


> Ugh. I’m putting my Tudor gmt up for sale to get this. Did I see it right the lime is blue?! I don’t know why more watches don’t have that. The st definitely is the final tick I needed to make up my mind if that’s the case.
> 
> great choice.


it must be the phone but the lume is green on this model. The blue and black version have the blue lumde


----------



## rnosky

I really like what Longines is doing these days.


----------



## jk24

Congrats on the milestone and the beautiful watch! Longines really hit it out of the park with their recent spirit releases


----------



## taildraggerpilot

Really nice looking watch.


----------



## karwath

Does the bezel turn? Bi-directional?


----------



## b.watcher

Fanastic Looking watch! if i wouldn't have bought the titanium version recently (also for my 40th birthday) this would be the watch to get for me. enjoy it!


----------



## crazyotterhound

Absolutely beautiful, Longines have done a fantastic job with this one. I will definitely be considering one of these for my next watch purchase. Did you see the blue version by any chance, it looks really nice too.


----------



## dglessner

Since selling my Tudor GMT a while back, I've been watching for a replacement and this piece is definitely on my short list. Trying to decide between the black and the blue, but will probably wait until I can see one in person.

Congrats on you purchase, and the accompanying swag!


----------



## Shiny-Lights

My god! I would take this vs the tudor gmt in a heartbeat


----------



## jaycwb

karwath said:


> Does the bezel turn? Bi-directional?


Yes the bezel is 24 clic bi directional


----------



## Nokie

Love it, love it, LOVE IT!

Enjoy!


----------



## jaycwb

b.watcher said:


> Fanastic Looking watch! if i wouldn't have bought the titanium version recently (also for my 40th birthday) this would be the watch to get for me. enjoy it!


Thanks, great pick as well


----------



## jaycwb

crazyotterhound said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Longines have done a fantastic job with this one. I will definitely be considering one of these for my next watch purchase. Did you see the blue version by any chance, it looks really nice too.


Yes, i was able to try the 3 versions on steel and leather bracelet.
The blue version has a beautiful sunray dial. 
The lume is blue too.


----------



## karwath

What does the clasp look like on the bracelet?


----------



## thedonn007

jaycwb said:


> Yes the bezel is 24 clic bi directional


It should be 48, I believe. It is a very nice watch, and I hope to add one to my collection some day. I really appreciate the true GMT movement.


----------



## mleok

That's a very attractive watch, congratulations!


----------



## mleok

thedonn007 said:


> It should be 48, I believe. It is a very nice watch, and I hope to add one to my collection some day. I really appreciate the true GMT movement.


I would prefer a 24 click bezel, it's not as if a standard GMT watch is practical for non-integer timezones anyway.


----------



## AllHorology

What a great pick up. Congratulations! I was also smitten with this when I saw it announced. 

The extra goodies aren't too shabby either!


----------



## OmegaAlpha

I'm so impressed with this beautiful watch! Congratulations!


----------



## K42

Timeflys said:


> Nice buy! Another fan of this watch. It checks all the boxes for me. Really nice to see an Aviator themed, jumping hour hand GMT that is beautifully done.
> Might be in the minority, but most dive watch's don't do it for me.


Agree. Plenty of good looking dive watches out there but I feel like they're overplayed.
It's refreshing to see a new GMT not based on a dive watch, and not have dive watch looks.


----------



## Eric_M

Beautiful! I love the gilt and 6 o clock date. Seems like more brands are following this trend and it really helps the symmetry.


----------



## Skyjoe

Very nice. Love the green.


----------



## Wiskeytango

WOW just beautiful. I’d have to agree they are starting to pull away from Tudor in some regards here. Wear it in good health young man


----------



## JMVNYC

jaycwb said:


> Thanks you all
> 
> 
> it must be the phone but the lume is green on this model. The blue and black version have the blue lumde


That’s good enough for me. I want the black. And I love the blue lime. Don’t know why it’s not on more watches.


----------



## jaycwb

karwath said:


> What does the clasp look like on the bracelet?


The steel bracelet is the same as the bracelet of the Spirit prestige edition. 

In terms of quality, I think it is the best bracelet produced by Longines. I have for example a hydroconquest, there is no comparison.

It offers a quick change system, no quick adjustment clasp, just 5 adjustment position.


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Longlines has done a wonderful job with the Spirit Zulu Time. I’m just trying to decide between the black and blue. Hoping to see one next week in person.


----------



## BundyBear

Congratulations on the pick up 

Beautiful watch.

Say, did you try on the other colours as well? I was curious how the blue might look but I am hesitant as it looks a bit like the Autavia in that blue colour.


----------



## tornadobox

Dang, nice haul on the extra goodies!

My blue says hi 👋


----------



## Kirkawall

These are just beautiful -- I'm heading back home to London this summer and will likely buy one then. Just a question of the colour at this point...


----------



## jaycwb

tornadobox said:


> Dang, nice haul on the extra goodies!
> 
> My blue says hi 👋
> 
> View attachment 16542262


Great pick 🤝!


----------



## bdev

jaycwb said:


> Yes the bezel is 24 clic bi directional


It's a beautiful watch and although I have no use for a GMT, I'd buy this watch for its looks alone.
Maybe you can educate me on something.
Why does it have a rotating bezel when there is no additional fixed 24hr track?
maybe I'm missing something but I thought he purpose of a rotating bezel was to track a third time zone.


----------



## Pogamasing

I purchased the blue dial on a bracelet. It should be here in a few weeks.


----------



## K42

bdev said:


> It's a beautiful watch and although I have no use for a GMT, I'd buy this watch for its looks alone.
> Maybe you can educate me on something.
> Why does it have a rotating bezel when there is no additional fixed 24hr track?
> maybe I'm missing something but I thought he purpose of a rotating bezel was to track a third time zone.


You can track a 3rd time zone with the bezel. Just rotate it to whatever time you want it to read on the GMT hand. Now, the GMT hand reads 1 time zone off the dial (you just have to be aware that the 1-12 markers are 2-hrs), and another time zone off the bezel.

I hear what you're saying about an additional 24hr track; it would help. People could usually tell time on a 12-hr dial just based off markers without numerals (see almost all divers). A 24hr dial takes some getting use to.
Personally, I think the Glycine Airman GMT does a better job tracking 3 time zones. Same concept, just different hour tracks. Still think the Longines is cool though.


----------



## bdev

K42 said:


> You can track a 3rd time zone with the bezel. Just rotate it to whatever time you want it to read on the GMT hand. Now, the GMT hand reads 1 time zone off the dial (you just have to be aware that the 1-12 markers are 2-hrs), and another time zone off the bezel.
> 
> I hear what you're saying about an additional 24hr track; it would help. People could usually tell time on a 12-hr dial just based off markers without numerals (see almost all divers). A 24hr dial takes some getting use to.
> Personally, I think the Glycine Airman GMT does a better job tracking 3 time zones. Same concept, just different hour tracks. Still think the Longines is cool though.
> 
> View attachment 16545622


Thanks for the clarification. 

I know what you mean about the Glycine. I used to own a #1 but could never get used to the 24hr dial.


----------



## CaliMex

jaycwb said:


> 1st pleasure in 2022 to celebrate my passage into my forties


Congratulations on your new Spirit Zulu Time! I do not typically gravitate toward gold colored watches and date complications, but wow, this green variant is quite nice!


----------



## Kirkawall

Ordered one today. Green as my first choice, blue as second. Looking like late May delivery.


----------



## debicks

Congrats!! Looks sharp.


----------



## PaulB73

Great looking watch, congrats


----------



## richterto

I love GMTs but the male end links would probably make this too big for me to wear on a bracelet. I would probably have to go with the leather strap. Love the blue version.


----------



## Kirkawall

Quick questions for owners of this piece -- do you find the GMT hand readable across various lighting conditions, and how is the bezel action on the ZT?

thanks in advance,

k


----------



## jaycwb

Kirkawall said:


> Quick questions for owners of this piece -- do you find the GMT hand readable across various lighting conditions, and how is the bezel action on the ZT?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> k


I have no diffuculties to read the gmt time (i have the green bezel version). The readability of this watch is really good. The action of the bezel is really smooth and easy.

And the GMT hand has a black part, so it does not distrub the time reading when the gmt hand is over the hour hand.


----------



## bombaywalla

jaycwb said:


> I have no diffuculties to read the gmt time (i have the green bezel version). The readability of this watch is really good. The action of the bezel is really smooth and easy.
> 
> And the GMT hand has a black part, so it does not distrub the time reading when the gmt hand is over the hour hand.
> 
> View attachment 16583401
> 
> View attachment 16583400


definitely a looker of a watch!!  

@tornadobox -- excellent looking blue dial version. Also a looker....


----------



## tornadobox

Kirkawall said:


> Quick questions for owners of this piece -- do you find the GMT hand readable across various lighting conditions, and how is the bezel action on the ZT?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> k


I agree with @jaycwb this piece is very legible. No issues at all reading the GMT hand under various lighting conditions on my blue colorway.


----------



## bcooner09

Congrats!!! Such a nice watch. I’ve been eyeing them ever since I saw the release


----------



## faviator

Went to the Boutique to try out the watches. Now it's just a matter of colour! It's a tad big, but I think it is acceptable for me.
Leaning more towards the black or blue. The GMT hands on those are just easier to read.

Definitely getting a leather strap as well.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## karwath

faviator said:


> View attachment 16606389
> 
> View attachment 16606390
> 
> View attachment 16606388
> 
> 
> Went to the Boutique to try out the watches. Now it's just a matter of colour! It's a tad big, but I think it is acceptable for me.
> Leaning more towards the black or blue. The GMT hands on those are just easier to read.
> 
> Definitely getting a leather strap as well.
> 
> Decisions decisions.


Are the crowns unscrewed in those photos or do the crowns on the watches really stick out like that?


----------



## faviator

karwath said:


> Are the crowns unscrewed in those photos or do the crowns on the watches really stick out like that?


The crowns really stick out like that. In true aviator fashion.


----------



## karwath

faviator said:


> The crowns really stick out like that. In true aviator fashion.


That's too bad. I'm clumsy enough that I'm rather certain I'd break it. I do like the black dial with the blue GMT hand.


----------



## faviator

karwath said:


> That's too bad. I'm clumsy enough that I'm rather certain I'd break it. I do like the black dial with the blue GMT hand.


yeah I'm leaning towards the black for a more classic look. The blue is eye catching though, not sure if the blue will be as timeless as the black.


----------



## karwath

faviator said:


> yeah I'm leaning towards the black for a more classic look. The blue is eye catching though, not sure if the blue will be as timeless as the black.


I just broke down and ordered the black. I hope I don’t break the crown!


----------



## keisuke_z

I’ve been eyeing this since the launch! But sadly looks like the green is out of stock everywhere now.. at least where I am.


----------



## jaycwb

keisuke_z said:


> I’ve been eyeing this since the launch! But sadly looks like the green is out of stock everywhere now.. at least where I am.


The green version is the most requested by the customers. Be patient, it will be in stock soon. 

This zulu collection is a huge success for Longines.


----------



## SCD

Best looking GMT ever. Please take very good care of it and sell it to me next year!


----------



## SlCKB0Y

BundyBear said:


> Congratulations on the pick up
> 
> Beautiful watch.
> 
> Say, did you try on the other colours as well? I was curious how the blue might look but I am hesitant as *it looks a bit like the Autavia in that blue* colour.


*shudder* - imagine having your Longines mistaken for a Tag! Ugghh.


----------



## BundyBear

SlCKB0Y said:


> *shudder* - imagine having your Longines mistaken for a Tag! Ugghh.


You were saying?


----------



## SlCKB0Y

BundyBear said:


> You were saying?
> View attachment 16631576


I think you missed my point. I am well aware of the physical similarities between the two and was literally cringing at the thought of someone mistaking a Longines for a Tag, if I purchased the Longines.

WHOOOOSSH! Have one too many Bundies last night or something?? 😵‍💫


----------



## BundyBear

SlCKB0Y said:


> I think you missed my point. I am well aware of the physical similarities between the two and was literally cringing at the thought of someone mistaking a Longines for a Tag, if I purchased the Longines.
> 
> WHOOOOSSH! Have one too many Bundies last night or something?? ‍


No I didn’t miss your point. I was being cheeky to continue this convo. 

Maybe it doesn’t come across well , lol


----------



## SlCKB0Y

BundyBear said:


> No I didn’t miss your point. I was being cheeky to continue this convo.
> 
> Maybe it doesn’t come across well , lol


I still maintain it was too many Bundies. You a Queenslander or something?


----------



## BundyBear

SlCKB0Y said:


> I still maintain it was too many Bundies. You a Queenslander or something?


Wow. How do you know?

I was travelling through Brisbane airport and asked for a Bundy + Coke at the QANTAS lounge and the girl said, you must be a true Queenslander. LOL.

Go Maroons!


----------



## karwath

I got the Zulu time gmt in black today.


----------



## BundyBear

karwath said:


> I got the Zulu time gmt in black today.
> View attachment 16637461


Very nice. I still haven't seen one in any of the Longines AD where I am.


----------



## karwath

BundyBear said:


> Very nice. I still haven't seen one in any of the Longines AD where I am.


 I had to order mine from an on-line AD. They had just the one. Hopefully supply will increase soon.


----------



## Jezza

Glad I ordered the green right out of the gate! It’s still keeping amazing time, btw: -1.4s/d at the 30-day mark.


----------



## karwath

Jezza said:


> Glad I ordered the green right out of the gate! It’s still keeping amazing time, btw: -1.4s/d at the 30-day mark.


 So far after two days mine is running 1.5+ per day. 

I hope that mine will maintain the same level accuracy for a month like yours has!


----------



## Dr Arkham

Nice, love the green bezel.


----------



## One-Seventy

SlCKB0Y said:


> *shudder* - imagine having your Longines mistaken for a Tag! Ugghh.


It's on Longines not to have designed a clone, then, isn't it!


----------



## Lancer_101

jaycwb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1st pleasure in 2022 to celebrate my passage into my forties
> 
> I was looking for a GMT and I had a big crush on the new Longines Zulu Time green bezel since its presentation 1 week ago.
> 
> I had the opportunity to try it today. Excellent manufacturing quality, I find it very pleasant to wear with the steel bracelet. I ordered for the leather bracelet, I appreciate the quick adjustment system (which is not available on the steel bracelet, who knows why?)
> 
> Coup de coeur t confirmed and return home with the beauty.
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> The watch is sold with its standard box at Longines in wood, very classy
> View attachment 16538070
> 
> 
> 
> I pass quickly on the spec, but it's solid. COSC certification, 5-year warranty, rapid push-button system on the steel bracelet, true GMT below the 3k€ mark. Well done Longines!
> View attachment 16538072
> 
> 
> 
> Not easy to take photos that are faithful to reality
> View attachment 16538077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538075
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538076
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538074
> 
> 
> The perfectly aligned caseback
> View attachment 16538079
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of goodies, I was particularly spoiled: an umbrella (the one from Longines is of excellent quality), the Spirit marmot, the book The Pioneer Spirit Lives On, a travel bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538083
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538082
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538086
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538085
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538087
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538088
> 
> 
> And without forgetting customer service that is always of high quality at Longines !


Awesome extras! I can't wait for my Zulu Time to arrive.


----------



## jaycwb

The reflection of the golden indexes and hands is so cool in low light condition


----------



## watchman600

Jezza said:


> Glad I ordered the green right out of the gate! It’s still keeping amazing time, btw: -1.4s/d at the 30-day mark.


Please post some pictures of the dial.
---
I'm still trying to figure out exactly what color the dial is on the green bezel insert one!
Is it anthracite grey? Is it black? It looks different than the matte black version,
but I don't know what exactly it is. It's not sunburst grey...that I know.
Anybody who has one or actually saw one in person, 
please answer.
Thanks!


----------



## mathu

I think the black has lacquered dial and the green one is matte black so it looks greyish in the sun.


----------



## percysmith

watchman600 said:


> Please post some pictures of the dial.
> ---
> I'm still trying to figure out exactly what color the dial is on the green bezel insert one!
> Is it anthracite grey? Is it black? It looks different than the matte black version,
> but I don't know what exactly it is. It's not sunburst grey...that I know.
> Anybody who has one or actually saw one in person,
> please answer.
> Thanks!


The Ocean Terminal store in Hong Kong was helpful enough to tear back the plastic - anthracite gray vs matte black.


----------



## karwath

Black dial is matte and the green bezel’s dial is anthracite.


----------



## watchman600

@karwath I think you meant that the green bezel's dial is anthracite...
a smooth (non-textured) grey dial.
Hopefully, I will get a chance to see it in person.


----------



## karwath

watchman600 said:


> @karwath I think you meant that the green bezel's dial is anthracite...
> a smooth (non-textured) grey dial.
> Hopefully, I will get a chance to see it in person.


Yes, you are right, not sure how you figured it out since my post was so terribly mangled! I fixed it.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Romans724

karwath said:


> I got the Zulu time gmt in black today.
> View attachment 16637461


Oh boy, I wasn't looking for another black face GMT, but now I think I am. That's gorgeous and with the shortened lugs as compared to the regular Spirit 42mm (which I returned because of the super long lugs), I think it will fit me like a glove.


----------



## LeoG

I am on the hunt for the green on the brown leather strap. These are beautiful watches, all the colors look good.


----------



## watchman600

I finally got the chance to try on the green ceramic bezel insert Zulu time watch!
It is VERY nice. The face is kind of like a mix between grey and black...
like a light/muted black.
The bracelet looks good with it.
I mulled it over in my mind about getting it, but this just isn't the right time.
Longines said that it will go in and out of stock, but it WILL be around for a while.
That made me feel a lot better.


----------



## SloopyJ

jaycwb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1st pleasure in 2022 to celebrate my passage into my forties
> 
> I was looking for a GMT and I had a big crush on the new Longines Zulu Time green bezel since its presentation 1 week ago.
> 
> I had the opportunity to try it today. Excellent manufacturing quality, I find it very pleasant to wear with the steel bracelet. I ordered for the leather bracelet, I appreciate the quick adjustment system (which is not available on the steel bracelet, who knows why?)
> 
> Coup de coeur t confirmed and return home with the beauty.
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> The watch is sold with its standard box at Longines in wood, very classy
> View attachment 16538070
> 
> 
> 
> I pass quickly on the spec, but it's solid. COSC certification, 5-year warranty, rapid push-button system on the steel bracelet, true GMT below the 3k€ mark. Well done Longines!
> View attachment 16538072
> 
> 
> 
> Not easy to take photos that are faithful to reality
> View attachment 16538077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538075
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538076
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538074
> 
> 
> The perfectly aligned caseback
> View attachment 16538079
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of goodies, I was particularly spoiled: an umbrella (the one from Longines is of excellent quality), the Spirit marmot, the book The Pioneer Spirit Lives On, a travel bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538083
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538082
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538086
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538085
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538087
> 
> 
> View attachment 16538088
> 
> 
> And without forgetting customer service that is always of high quality at Longines !


How does one get all that swag when buying a watch? I love my Zulu GMT but I certainly didn’t get a book, umbrella, travel bag, etc etc. Just a damn fine watch. And yes I bought it at an AD.


----------



## watchman600

@SloopyJ It would be interesting to hear the answer, 
but my guess is asking for it.
Sometimes, the AD will throw in a leather deployant strap,
or give 10 or 15 percent off...whatever.
Sometimes, it's whether the salesperson is extra nice/helpful
to get you the best deal or not.


----------



## SloopyJ

watchman600 said:


> @SloopyJ It would be interesting to hear the answer,
> but my guess is asking for it.
> Sometimes, the AD will throw in a leather deployant strap,
> or give 10 or 15 percent off...whatever.
> Sometimes, it's whether the salesperson is extra nice/helpful
> to get you the best deal or not.


@watchman600 Well yes I asked and received a few bucks off (around $250 I think?) but seems a little weird to be like “how about an umbrella? You got any cool books to go with that? Travel case? Box of naked lady tees?” I don’t know, maybe some dealers have this stuff lying around.


----------



## jaycwb

I always ask for goodies when buying a watch, it is part of the game  

And if you show some interest in the brand (for me it is easy, Longines is my favorite brand) and you are passionate about watches, it is really easy to build a good relationship with the AD. 

For example, I was invited to discover the 2022 models 1 month before the press publication, I was invited to the Longines Paris Eiffel Jumping (super event at the feet of the Eiffle tower with invitation to a Michelin star lunch).


----------



## Commisar

jaycwb said:


> The reflection of the golden indexes and hands is so cool in low light condition


You also get the added treat of a reflective GMT hand as the blue and black ones get painted hands, unlike your Gilt GMT hand


----------



## watchman600

I'm wondering about potential discounts on this amazing watch.
Prestige time is selling it new at $2550 and free shipping 
(though with their warranty only)








L3.812.4.63.6 L38124636 Longines Spirit Zulu Time 42mm Mens Watch







www.prestigetime.com




But there is a large sales tax where I would have it shipped:
Sales Tax
Recent changes to sales tax laws for remote sellers (e-commerce businesses) require us to collect sales tax on orders shipped into the states listed below. Sales tax is calculated in the shopping cart:


ArizonaMichiganSouth CarolinaCaliforniaMinnesotaTennesseeColoradoNew JerseyTexasFloridaNew YorkVirginiaGeorgiaNorth CarolinaWashingtonIllinoisOhioMassachusettsPennsylvania

Maybe shopmyexchange will start carrying the anthracite grey/green bezel insert on bracelet sometime this year. 
That would be GREAT. It would sell at a discounted price and have no tax.

Just wondering how to best get this watch. I certainly don't want to pay $3050
and then about another 10 percent sales tax.
If you have any ideas, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Michael Day

watchman600 said:


> I'm wondering about potential discounts on this amazing watch.
> Prestige time is selling it new at $2550 and free shipping
> (though with their warranty only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L3.812.4.63.6 L38124636 Longines Spirit Zulu Time 42mm Mens Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.prestigetime.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is a large sales tax where I would have it shipped:
> Sales Tax
> Recent changes to sales tax laws for remote sellers (e-commerce businesses) require us to collect sales tax on orders shipped into the states listed below. Sales tax is calculated in the shopping cart:
> 
> 
> ArizonaMichiganSouth CarolinaCaliforniaMinnesotaTennesseeColoradoNew JerseyTexasFloridaNew YorkVirginiaGeorgiaNorth CarolinaWashingtonIllinoisOhioMassachusettsPennsylvania
> 
> Maybe shopmyexchange will start carrying the anthracite grey/green bezel insert on bracelet sometime this year.
> That would be GREAT. It would sell at a discounted price and have no tax.
> 
> Just wondering how to best get this watch. I certainly don't want to pay $3050
> and then about another 10 percent sales tax.
> If you have any ideas, please let me know. Thanks


Buy a Seiko then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600

It's a legitimate question: how and where to best buy a new beautiful Zulu time grey/green for the cheapest total price.
I even gave 2 possible answers:
prestige time and maybe shopmyexchange 
(if they decide in the future to carry this model).
If you don't have an answer that's fine.
But I don't think a dismissive: "buy a Seiko then" is warranted.
...presumably meaning that if I don't want to pay $3050 plus sales tax at an AD,
then I might as well just buy a Seiko instead.
There is nothing wrong with wanting to get the best deal 
and saving hundreds of dollars.


----------



## percysmith

watchman600 said:


> It's a legitimate question: how and where to best buy a new beautiful Zulu time grey/green for the cheapest total price.
> I even gave 2 possible answers:
> prestige time and maybe shopmyexchange
> (if they decide in the future to carry this model).
> If you don't have an answer that's fine.
> But I don't think a dismissive: "buy a Seiko then" is warranted.
> ...presumably meaning that if I don't want to pay $3050 plus sales tax at an AD,
> then I might as well just buy a Seiko instead.
> There is nothing wrong with wanting to get the best deal
> and saving hundreds of dollars.


I'm waiting for something similar.
i) Plan A is to buy retail from Longines outlets (Swatch HK). They are now available, Swatch isn't discounting those as of yet, but maybe they will later down the track. There are added incentives of being able to cash out a electronic wallet I have which I rather not keep money with (Wirex). I'm trying to work this in conjunction with a mall promotion here (frankly, they're getting to "being written by ex-Lehman structured derivative fxxxwits levels" https://www.harbourcity.com.hk/en/happening/rewarding-every-day/ )
ii) a) I've seen this watch in at least one AD outside of Swatch HK. Let it wait. We aren't being allowed to travel anyway (as part of the People's Republic of China, government here still imposing restrictions Inbound to Hong Kong COVID-19 Quarantine & Restrictions - FlyerTalk Forums so _Traveller's_ GMT not an urgent need.)
ii) Plan B is to buy grey
iii) Plan C is to buy second hand

I visited a non-mall new Longines outlet. The sales said Longines are never discounted. I called bull to his face 請問浪琴錶通常表行有幾多折扣？. I also said our Government isn't making his sale easier either (travel restrictions above).


----------



## Michael Day

watchman600 said:


> It's a legitimate question: how and where to best buy a new beautiful Zulu time grey/green for the cheapest total price.
> I even gave 2 possible answers:
> prestige time and maybe shopmyexchange
> (if they decide in the future to carry this model).
> If you don't have an answer that's fine.
> But I don't think a dismissive: "buy a Seiko then" is warranted.
> ...presumably meaning that if I don't want to pay $3050 plus sales tax at an AD,
> then I might as well just buy a Seiko instead.
> There is nothing wrong with wanting to get the best deal
> and saving hundreds of dollars.


Swatch brands are working hard to remove the large discounting that used to exist for their brands. This is particularly with Omega and Longines. This is also a good thing as it just reduces the value of your watch when you walk out the door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaRed

Picked up a green bezel for $2500 (no tax from out of state) from an AD. Had two ADs quote the same price. Had to order it and wait a couple months.


----------



## watchman600

OmegaRed said:


> Picked up a green bezel for $2500 (no tax from out of state) from an AD. Had two ADs quote the same price. Had to order it and wait a couple months.


That's FANTASTIC.
I sent you a PM.


----------



## mak52580

SloopyJ said:


> How does one get all that swag when buying a watch? I love my Zulu GMT but I certainly didn’t get a book, umbrella, travel bag, etc etc. Just a damn fine watch. And yes I bought it at an AD.


Seriously, that is one of the best, and nicest looking goodie hauls I've ever seen. A lot of times they'll throw in stuff that I'll never use, but all of it looks great and would get used if I was able to snag them.


----------



## mak52580

watchman600 said:


> That's FANTASTIC.
> I sent you a PM.


Also sent a PM. I could hopefully swing one for that price ASAP rather than waiting a little longer. It's tough being so impatient!


----------



## Ride-Fly

watchman600 said:


> It's a legitimate question: how and where to best buy a new beautiful Zulu time grey/green for the cheapest total price.
> I even gave 2 possible answers:
> prestige time and maybe shopmyexchange
> (if they decide in the future to carry this model).
> If you don't have an answer that's fine.
> But I don't think a dismissive: "buy a Seiko then" is warranted.
> ...presumably meaning that if I don't want to pay $3050 plus sales tax at an AD,
> then I might as well just buy a Seiko instead.
> There is nothing wrong with wanting to get the best deal
> and saving hundreds of dollars.


Where do you live? Online retailers will charge sales tax based on where you live. If you don’t live in one of the sales tax-free states (Oregon, Montana, and New Hampshire), you’re probably stuck with paying your state’s tax as even shops in these 3 states will have to charge you (though I’m not 100% sure about this). As for discounts, my suggestion is to call Topper’s in Burlingame, CA. They gave me a very good deal. If it is the case that an Oregon AD doesn’t charge a sales tax to items shipped to per say California, try Alex and Son’s Watchworks in Portland. They’re an AD and might offer a discount.


----------



## watchman600

@Ride-Fly Thank you. My understanding from @OmegaRed is that if I order it from an AD
that is not in my State, and have them mail it to me...
then they will do so at a discount of roughly 18 percent and charge me only $2500 total
for the anthracite grey dial/green bezel insert Longines Zulu time watch with free shipping
to my house, and I will not have to pay any sales tax, since I don't live in that State where
the AD is located. He claims that he did exactly this and paid $2500 total...
and that was the price at 2 different ADs, though I don't think he mentioned which ones
he called...or bought it from.
Also, the whole process takes probably 2 or 3 months...
so, since I want to get it in the summer, I still have a few months before I need to do anything.
(though it would be nice to have it figured out where I'm going to get it and confirm that
this is all going to work before that).


----------



## percysmith

watchman600 said:


> @Ride-Fly Thank you. My understanding from @OmegaRed is that if I order it from an AD
> that is not in my State, and have them mail it to me...
> then they will do so at a discount of roughly 18 percent and charge me only $2500 total
> for the anthracite grey dial/green bezel insert Longines Zulu time watch with free shipping
> to my house, and I will not have to pay any sales tax, since I don't live in that State where
> the AD is located. He claims that he did exactly this and paid $2500 total...
> and that was the price at 2 different ADs, though I don't think he mentioned which ones
> he called...or bought it from.
> Also, the whole process takes probably 2 or 3 months...
> so, since I want to get it in the summer, I still have a few months before I need to do anything.
> (though it would be nice to have it figured out where I'm going to get it and confirm that
> this is all going to work before that).


That sounds like evasion Amazon.com Help .

But then again, if your state doesn’t police its sales taxes, if it doesn’t affect your warranties and if it doesn’t affect your consumer rights (eg, what happens when you non-receipt the watch or if you received a DOA or lemon), why not?

I’m doing this too, not to avoid taxes (there’re none where I live), but to get around Retail Price Maintenance with the ADs here.


----------



## Tomc1944

Try TimeMachineplus on line. They are Ad’s for Longines and many other brands. I purchased my Zulu from them and many more watches. Excellent customer service and pricing.


----------



## watchman600

@Tomc1944 They seem to have it listed for full price, $3050
and then offer 10 percent if I join their email list.
There is a space for a coupon code. Do you have such a code?
I'm interested in finding out more, if you want to PM me here.
$2500 total is the most I would want to pay, and I think that is possible.
Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


----------



## Ride-Fly

watchman600 said:


> @Tomc1944 They seem to have it listed for full price, $3050
> and then offer 10 percent if I join their email list.
> There is a space for a coupon code. Do you have such a code?
> I'm interested in finding out more, if you want to PM me here.
> $2500 total is the most I would want to pay, and I think that is possible.
> Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


What state are you in? Toppers in Burlingame can meet your requiregents if you’re not in Cali.


----------



## Tomc1944

watchman600 said:


> @Tomc1944 They seem to have it listed for full price, $3050
> and then offer 10 percent if I join their email list.
> There is a space for a coupon code. Do you have such a code?
> I'm interested in finding out more, if you want to PM me here.
> $2500 total is the most I would want to pay, and I think that is possible.
> Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


Sent you a message


----------



## percysmith

Lovely


















Alignment good:










Surprised L844.4 is slow date change:










Surprised this is a 25500 vph movement










No problems with my dress shirts










Tight fit with my casual shirts (also have problems wearing 5KX with this shirt)










Also surprised it’s friction pins. I got one pin stick trying to release the wrong way, took me ages to get the pin released (eventually managed after WD40 was applied):


----------



## watchman600

@percysmith LOVE the pics! 
This is one gorgeous watch.


----------



## mathu

I love the friction pins, took me exactly 1 minute to remove 1 link and put it back on my wrist compared to 10 minutes of nerves with my Grand Seiko.


----------



## percysmith

Seem's like I've done an Adrian Barker on my crystal. But instead of the weeks he took on his Seamaster, I managed to scratch mine in a day (the line the end of the hour hand and the back of the seconds hand):

I don't even recall any hard knocks, until I saw the scratch under office strip light. I did not notice the scratch while sizing the bracelet.

I sent it in to the Hong Kong service centre. Their assessment (this took a while to obtain):

1. The crystal is not dented, but _marked_
2. Repair is optional
3. Crystal replacement is the only option, they've tried cleaning

The cost is not much, at $238. It will take 7 weeks, parts have to be brought in.

I'm just gutted this has happened on day 1 of ownership.


----------



## Radiolarian

Thought I had a pic in this thread. Picked up the Zulu back in May. Here’s a pic from August.

I want to test it out on the OEM brown leather strap, even though I’m a bracelet guy.


----------



## Cybotron

Radiolarian said:


> Thought I had a pic in this thread. Picked up the Zulu back in May. Here’s a pic from August.
> 
> I want to test it out on the OEM brown leather strap, even though I’m a bracelet guy.
> View attachment 17037944


The OEM brown strap is awesome with the micro adjustment. I'm looking to pick up the bracelet.


----------



## watchman600

Cybotron said:


> The OEM brown strap is awesome with the micro adjustment. I'm looking to pick up the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 17062070


I've heard that the leather strap with (adjustable) deployant clasp is very nice,
and was thinking about adding it to my purchase...to have another look,
even though I will probably favor the bracelet. 
Is it very comfortable? 
Also, it seems that it got nicked on the middle bottom by the case.


----------



## watchman600

percysmith said:


> Seem's like I've done an Adrian Barker on my crystal. But instead of the weeks he took on his Seamaster, I managed to scratch mine in a day (the line the end of the hour hand and the back of the seconds hand):
> 
> I don't even recall any hard knocks, until I saw the scratch under office strip light. I did not notice the scratch while sizing the bracelet.
> 
> I sent it in to the Hong Kong service centre. Their assessment (this took a while to obtain):
> 
> 1. The crystal is not dented, but _marked_
> 2. Repair is optional
> 3. Crystal replacement is the only option, they've tried cleaning
> 
> The cost is not much, at $238. It will take 7 weeks, parts have to be brought in.
> 
> I'm just gutted this has happened on day 1 of ownership.
> 
> View attachment 17033963
> 
> 
> View attachment 17033964


I don't understand at all what happened.
What could you do to the watch on your first day wearing it,
that caused this problem? Please explain at little more,
so it makes sense to me.
I want to feel confident purchasing this watch,
and not worry that something so weird will happen to mine!
Thanks


----------



## Cybotron

watchman600 said:


> I've heard that the leather strap with (adjustable) deployant clasp is very nice,
> and was thinking about adding it to my purchase...to have another look,
> even though I will probably favor the bracelet.
> Is it very comfortable?
> Also, it seems that it got nicked on the middle bottom by the case.


Yeah it's comfortable. I probably did the nick as I was rushing to change out the strap in the morning. The nick is gone now.


----------



## watchman600

@Cybotron Thanks for the response. 
How did you get the nick out, if you don't mind my asking?
I have Bick's #4 leather conditioner which I like and use a lot...
but it doesn't really take out nicks, I don't think.


----------



## percysmith

watchman600 said:


> I don't understand at all what happened.
> What could you do to the watch on your first day wearing it,
> that caused this problem? Please explain at little more,
> so it makes sense to me.
> I want to feel confident purchasing this watch,
> and not worry that something so weird will happen to mine!
> Thanks


I really don't know. Swatch HK is refusing to call it a scratch.

I might have rested the crystal upside down while resizing the bracelet, but, always on a 10-sheet stack of A4 paper (no crystal to any hard surface direct contact)


----------



## Cybotron

watchman600 said:


> @Cybotron Thanks for the response.
> How did you get the nick out, if you don't mind my asking?
> I have Bick's #4 leather conditioner which I like and use a lot...
> but it doesn't really take out nicks, I don't think.


I can't remember what I used but it was some leather conditioner I had laying around.


----------



## gr8adv

SloopyJ said:


> How does one get all that swag when buying a watch? I love my Zulu GMT but I certainly didn’t get a book, umbrella, travel bag, etc etc. Just a damn fine watch. And yes I bought it at an AD.


For anyone keeping score, from my AD 

10% off bracelet model green bezel
Free deployant buckle
Free pen
Free two watch leather case 
Free Spirit book.

Nice watch. Considering a leather strap (hence asking for the clasp). Anyone have any suggestions? I love it on the bracelet however, but life is long.


----------



## fracture.

percysmith said:


> I really don't know. Swatch HK is refusing to call it a scratch.
> 
> I might have rested the crystal upside down while resizing the bracelet, but, always on a 10-sheet stack of A4 paper (no crystal to any hard surface direct contact)


you didn't scratch the crystal but the antireflect coating on the outer side. You can get the antireflective coating removed, redone, or just live with it. I also have on scratch on the coating and I'm okay with it. C'est la vie


----------



## Commisar

Michael Day said:


> Swatch brands are working hard to remove the large discounting that used to exist for their brands. This is particularly with Omega and Longines. This is also a good thing as it just reduces the value of your watch when you walk out the door.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Jokes on Search, got my SMP 300 for a screaming deal in May 2022. I'm waiting to see if the Zulu Time gets a titanium middle in March 2023 then pick my Zulu time. Hopefully Longines adds in a blue black bicolor bezel....


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> Seem's like I've done an Adrian Barker on my crystal. But instead of the weeks he took on his Seamaster, I managed to scratch mine in a day (the line the end of the hour hand and the back of the seconds hand):
> 
> I don't even recall any hard knocks, until I saw the scratch under office strip light. I did not notice the scratch while sizing the bracelet.
> 
> I sent it in to the Hong Kong service centre. Their assessment (this took a while to obtain):
> 
> 1. The crystal is not dented, but _marked_
> 2. Repair is optional
> 3. Crystal replacement is the only option, they've tried cleaning
> 
> The cost is not much, at $238. It will take 7 weeks, parts have to be brought in.
> 
> I'm just gutted this has happened on day 1 of ownership.
> 
> View attachment 17033963
> 
> 
> View attachment 17033964


Well it’s back. Not a lot out of pocket, but now wondering when is the next “mark”


----------



## Michael Day

Commisar said:


> Jokes on Search, got my SMP 300 for a screaming deal in May 2022. I'm waiting to see if the Zulu Time gets a titanium middle in March 2023 then pick my Zulu time. Hopefully Longines adds in a blue black bicolor bezel....


The fact that you got a "screaming deal" does not counter what I said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percysmith

watchman600 said:


> It's a legitimate question: how and where to best buy a new beautiful Zulu time grey/green for the cheapest total price.
> I even gave 2 possible answers:
> prestige time and maybe shopmyexchange
> (if they decide in the future to carry this model).
> If you don't have an answer that's fine.
> But I don't think a dismissive: "buy a Seiko then" is warranted.
> ...presumably meaning that if I don't want to pay $3050 plus sales tax at an AD,
> then I might as well just buy a Seiko instead.
> There is nothing wrong with wanting to get the best deal
> and saving hundreds of dollars.


Well my EU grey market import from Chrono24 cost me €500 less than RRP (€2,500 rather then €3,000)

I actually visited the AD physically in Austria two weeks later in my travels, they won’t offer me the same level of discounts as Chrono24.


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> Well it’s back. Not a lot out of pocket, but now wondering when is the next “mark”
> 
> View attachment 17082743


Omfg there’s dust left after Swatch HK remounted the new crystal.










Two to be exact:


----------



## percysmith

While the AR can look good at some setups, I really don’t know what’s the double sided AR doing most of the time I’m looking at my wrist


----------



## fracture.

The AR doesn't block reflections, that's not possible, but your reflections are nice and sharp instead of diffused all over the dial, making it unreadable. You can see how good AR is on the picture where you got the watch back, the lights reflect really crisply.


----------



## percysmith

fracture. said:


> The AR doesn't block reflections, that's not possible, but your reflections are nice and sharp instead of diffused all over the dial, making it unreadable. You can see how good AR is on the picture where you got the watch back, the lights reflect really crisply.


Yes but compare to my AT’s double AR this is no comparison

(I’ll try to get a like for like grey overcast shot tomorrow)


----------



## fracture.

percysmith said:


> (I’ll try to get a like for like grey overcast shot tomorrow)


Please do, same conditions, same angle, as close as you can. I'd be very interested in the difference. Thanks!


----------



## percysmith

fracture. said:


> Please do, same conditions, same angle, as close as you can. I'd be very interested in the difference. Thanks!


OK here


----------



## fracture.

I can only see one picture, or do you mean to compare this to your previous Longines picture? If that's the case, the difference feels very minor to me, and I'm not even sure which one I prefer. Maybe I'm just not detail oriented enough...


----------



## percysmith

fracture. said:


> the difference feels very minor to me, and I'm not even sure which one I prefer


The last two are Omega AT, the third last is Longines. Minor difference only/no preference still?


----------



## watchman600

The AT from Omega is a great watch...there is no question.
It also costs a lot more than the Zulu from Longines. 
If you put the 2 next to each other and try to take a picture with the same angle,
it would be a lot easier to see what you are trying to say about the reflection
being so different. I think the Longines also looked very good. Thanks


----------



## fracture.

percysmith said:


> The last two are Omega AT, the third last is Longines. Minor difference only/no preference still?


Ah, I get it now. I feel like the angle is a lot different honestly. I was hoping you could do side by side really in exact same conditions and reflections under the same angle for good comparison. Just to make sure, I'm not saying you're wrong or anything, I'm just interested what the difference is.


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> While the AR can look good at some setups, I really don’t know what’s the double sided AR doing most of the time I’m looking at my wrist
> 
> View attachment 17086601





percysmith said:


> OK here
> View attachment 17090086


These two are really taken at almost the same place and as similar lighting conditions as I can manage.

I sent the Longines back to Swatch HK service centre to get the dust trapped in the glass edge upthread out. I don't have access to it for another couple of weeks (cis.longines.com says to 2 Jan 2023 but I really don't think they need that long to pop a crystal).



fracture. said:


> Ah, I get it now. I feel like the angle is a lot different honestly. I was hoping you could do side by side really in exact same conditions and reflections under the same angle for good comparison. Just to make sure, I'm not saying you're wrong or anything, I'm just interested what the difference is.


The different angle is from me trying to generate a similar level of reflection on the Omega AT. If I held it at the same angle, I probably get no meaningful reflection.


----------



## percysmith

watchman600 said:


> The AT from Omega is a great watch...there is no question.
> It also costs a lot more than the Zulu from Longines.
> If you put the 2 next to each other and try to take a picture with the same angle,
> it would be a lot easier to see what you are trying to say about the reflection
> being so different. I think the Longines also looked very good. Thanks


I got Longines as grey market and AT as second hand (it's a 8500 version). I paid the equivalent of US$2,500 and $3,350 respectively.

But I think the greatest "cost" is having to baby both pieces to avoid more topside AR damage/time out to visit Swatch/waiting for parts (our parts supply isn't very good). For that "cost" I expect to see some significant improvement over single side AR - I currently don't, really.


----------



## fracture.

I see. Thank you @percysmith for the pictures. You're holding the Longines at a steeper angle and that's where I'd expect more reflections than at what Omega is held at. Even then, I don't really see a big difference between the two. I'm sorry, must be that my eye is not detail oriented enough, but I believe you.

I held both of these watches at the AD and concluded that as far as fit and finish goes, there wasn't a remarkable difference between the two. Omega obviously has the better movement, though. But that's not something I'd be willing pay 2x the price for.


----------



## percysmith

Here you go. See the Longines reflection when on the left - doesn’t appear when Omega is on the left


----------



## Tomc1944

percysmith said:


> Here you go. See the Longines reflection when on the left - doesn’t appear when Omega is on the left
> 
> View attachment 17096983
> 
> 
> View attachment 17096984


I see more reflection on the Omega but it is so close what difference does it make.


----------



## watchman600

percysmith said:


> Here you go. See the Longines reflection when on the left - doesn’t appear when Omega is on the left
> 
> View attachment 17096983
> 
> 
> View attachment 17096984


I think they BOTH look fantastic!
I honestly can't tell *any* difference in the reflections.
Whatever. Just enjoy them !


----------



## dacd4134

watchman600 said:


> I think they BOTH look fantastic!
> I honestly can't tell *any* difference in the reflections.
> Whatever. Just enjoy them !


This. They look damn near identical to me.


----------



## percysmith

Okay okay here’s a side by side on the tree spot.

You won’t know how uncomfortable I was putting two watches on one wrist and taking this photo with my other, worried one of those double coated ARs will end up face first on that concrefs pavement:


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> Here you go. See the Longines reflection when on the left - doesn’t appear when Omega is on the left
> 
> View attachment 17096983
> 
> 
> View attachment 17096984





Tomc1944 said:


> I see more reflection on the Omega but it is so close what difference does it make.





watchman600 said:


> I think they BOTH look fantastic!
> I honestly can't tell *any* difference in the reflections.
> Whatever. Just enjoy them !


See this reflection in particular


----------



## fracture.

Very nice photos, thank you @percysmith ! 

To my eyes the reflections look ever so slightly better on the Longines, if I had to decide - though both look pretty much spot on to me. The reflections are tiny bit sharper on the Longines to my eyes, but that's only if I REALLY had to choose between the two. In daily wear I am 100% confident I couldn't tell the difference.

I'm sorry you're disappointed with the Longines. I know I'd be happy with both of these watches. The Omega looks great.


----------



## Buramu

The main difference I see if matte gray dial versus gloss black dial. The Longines AR looks better, if anything.


----------



## percysmith

A dealer on Chrono24 now posting offers for new Green Anthracite and Blue Sunburst models for $2,259 (not sure if I'm allowed to link directly, but should come up in a simple search, dealer is in Farmington, MI). 

So much for no discounts by Longines/Omega.
Someone let me know if they've snapped it up.


----------



## percysmith

percysmith said:


> A dealer on Chrono24 now posting offers for new Green Anthracite and Blue Sunburst models for $2,259 (not sure if I'm allowed to link directly, but should come up in a simple search, dealer is in Farmington, MI).
> 
> So much for no discounts by Longines/Omega.
> Someone let me know if they've snapped it up.


Gone

Here’s what’s the green bezel will look like on a ski lift, under gloves


----------



## Michael Day

percysmith said:


> A dealer on Chrono24 now posting offers for new Green Anthracite and Blue Sunburst models for $2,259 (not sure if I'm allowed to link directly, but should come up in a simple search, dealer is in Farmington, MI).
> 
> So much for no discounts by Longines/Omega.
> Someone let me know if they've snapped it up.


This is very different to what dealers can do from inside the walls of their dealerships. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percysmith

Michael Day said:


> This is very different to what dealers can do from inside the walls of their dealerships.


I’ve noticed. Just helps trading platforms like Chrono24, at AD’s expense.

As if market won’t price things like Rolex, Hibiki 30 (just got sticker shock from being asked $60 for a shot), Taylor Swift tix, Omega and Longines by trading price.



percysmith said:


> Well my EU grey market import from Chrono24 cost me €500 less than RRP (€2,500 rather then €3,000)
> 
> I actually visited the AD physically in Austria two weeks later in my travels, they won’t offer me the same level of discounts as Chrono24.


----------



## percysmith

More niggling: wish it’d have a quick adjust. Driving from the ski field back to the airport I adjusted the buckle by one notch.

But I set the notch back after security:


----------

